

How To Keep Your Startup Healthy - kellyhclay
http://thinkspace.com/how-to-keep-your-startup-healthy/

======
FamousAspect
Great article. Something I think is missing is regular 1 on 1 sessions between
managers and employees, as well as between co-founders. As the article points
out, stress has a big impact on health, and one great way to relieve stress,
solve problems in the workplace and help your employees grow is to provide a
regular forum for feedback, coaching and airing of grievances.

